# seriously, WTF is wrong with people??



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

This will make your heart sink if you haven't already seen it http://www.ksl.com/?sid=36425143&nid=148&fm=most_popular&s_cid=article-popular-3


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Catch the guys and give them a little taste of their own medicine.......


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Where do I begin!?!? Some charges/prosecutions for animal cruelty are just plain stupid, but this one would be legit.

x2 gdog - except you repeat it each time they heal up...


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Sickening


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

We use to hang horse thieves in this country! pretty messed up stuff what they did to that pony. Hope they catch those responsible and throw them in jail for awhile and have them shovel pony/horse crap for their community service.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Sick buggers. I'm with Utahgolf " Someone get a rope".


----------

